# Major's first time Pulling *pics*



## MajorClementine (Dec 7, 2010)

We have some friends in the valley that have minis whom they have taught to drive. We also have some friends who pull with draft horses. Today we got together and started out with just the reins and ended up with my little guy pulling the cart! I am amazed how quickly these little guys learn and how accepting they are of new situations. Major never even bobbed his head in protest. He just went along with everything we did. He does like to play with the bit but he'll get used to that as we go along. I am so happy he did so well. I didn't even think we'd put a cart on him today but he surprised me











Here is DH riding in the cart. Major didn't even seem to care! What an amazing little guy!






Now I can see why this is so addicting! I wish it would not snow anymore this winter. We've had a warm spell and as you can see our 18" of snow is gone. One can dream...


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 7, 2010)

What a beautiful stallion! He looks great driving! How wonderful that he is taking to it so well!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratulations on getting your little guy driving! Horses are such lovely willing animals that they tend to go along with most of what we want them to do - part of their nature that I love! However I do want to caution you that if you have't done your groundwork previous to this day then I fear you have missed a few very important steps in his training that could come back to bite you in the butt!



Training a draft horse to pull and a Mini to drive a carriage are 2 very separate endeavors with separate goals in mind. Be very careful how you continue on. With that said: Good luck and HAPPY DRIVING!!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 8, 2010)

We plan on taking a step back and doing lots of groundwork this winter. When he was so accepting of all we were doing we couldn't help ourselves in wanting to see how he'd react to the cart. We won't be out on the roads driving for a long time yet. We've still got directional control and starting and stopping to all work on before he's pulling for real


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 8, 2010)

MiLo Minis said:


> you have missed a few very important steps in his training that could come back to bite you in the butt!


"Bite you in the butt" is a MILD way of putting it!



A few years ago, I worked with a stoic gelding that came along very fast (I didn't do it as fast as you, though), and more than likely I skipped steps because I didn't think he "needed" it. One day we were out driving when he was still fairly green and he was totally stressed by the rattle of the cart! He took off so fast that I grabbed a hold of him and the pull was so hard that I lifted myself off the seat. My husband said that the gelding's front feet were off the ground, so here both of us were standing up while he was running blindly away!



He did finally stop before we hit a tree or a fence, or rolled over, but he was totally shaken (very out of sorts for him), as was I. We went back into our indoor arena and he was still stressed out while driving. We are VERY thankful that it didn't turn into a wreck, because it VERY easily could have.

Yes, there are minis that I have said that we have put to in six easy lessons or less, and those same minis generally were pretty good once put to, but those same horses had LOTS of in hand work (Showmanship & Halter). The above gelding did not (MY mistake



). It's good that you have an accepting mini, but accepting is not trained. I don't care how accepting they are of the process, now I make sure that I put the time in. Time now avoids headaches and heartaches later. I learned my lesson.

Myrna


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 8, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> "Bite you in the butt" is a MILD way of putting it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate you guys sharing your concerns and experiances with me. Things like this are why I plan on spending the time on groundwork this winter. I want to make sure we have good "WOHA" skills before we go off driving anywhere. When we got in the cart yesterday we always had him on a lead with someone walking along with him. I'm not willing to hurt him or us while learning to do this. It was mostly fun to see that when we were ready for the cart there wouldn't be any protest. And I was excited to share pictures of how cute he looked hooked up to the cart



Can you blame me??

It's nice to see you all so concerned for the safety of myself and my little guy. I'm sure as we progress we'll have lots of questions for everyone.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 8, 2010)

MajorClementine said:


> I appreciate you guys sharing your concerns and experiances with me. Things like this are why I plan on spending the time on groundwork this winter. I want to make sure we have good "WOHA" skills before we go off driving anywhere. When we got in the cart yesterday we always had him on a lead with someone walking along with him. I'm not willing to hurt him or us while learning to do this. It was mostly fun to see that when we were ready for the cart there wouldn't be any protest. And I was excited to share pictures of how cute he looked hooked up to the cart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good to hear! It wasn't meant as a criticism and I am glad you didn't take it that way!



It seems to me that horses when first put to are too busy thinking about what is going on to be concerned about much else. Once they settle into it and have the time to start worrying that is when the trouble can arise. It is VERY important to establish a firm whoa before beginning to drive so I am very glad to hear you are going to take a step back and actually work on his training. Can't blame you for going a step too far too fast though



I bet you were excited!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 8, 2010)

MajorClementine said:


> And I was excited to share pictures of how cute he looked hooked up to the cart
> 
> 
> 
> Can you blame me??


Not at all, and since all the cautions have already been ably given I will simply say "Congratulations, he looks very cute!"





Leia

P.S.- I like the distinction that "Acceptance is not training." It's a nice wording! I can _accept_ someone dribbling a basketball around me and be willing to both catch and throw the ball, even stand on the court while the team is going full press, but that doesn't mean I know how to play the game! Crawl, walk, run. Teach your horse the basic skills, build his confidence and coordination, then start layering more complex skills until he is a full member of the team. That training is what gives someone the tools to deal with the unexpected or emergencies and makes them a polished professional and not just someone wearing the uniform.


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 8, 2010)

MajorClementine said:


> I want to make sure we have good "WOHA" skills before we go off driving anywhere.


Just to clarify...a runaway horse has little to do with WHOA and has everything to do with instinct. A horse that knows whoa well can still runaway. My gelding knew whoa, but where we skipped steps was in introducing the cart. Horses stop with their brains, not their mouths. That was a big wakeup call for me (I knew that, but...



). What stopped my gelding is that I somehow cued him to stop when I switched reins fast. He "got the message" then.

Glad to hear that you are backing up, and taking our suggestions well. We just don't want you to make the same mistakes we did!





Myrna


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 9, 2010)

I would never get offended at suggestions you guys make or think any of you are trying to be rude or anything. I know that you all have our best interests at heart and that is why I came here.





Lucky for us the weather has held out and we are enjoying lots of sunny warm(ish) days so we've been working out in the round pen. I still can't believe how smart these little guys are and how eager to learn. I was able to pick up some books for $5 a piece on a classifieds site where I live. Mini Manual for New Owners, Training your Own Mini, Training miniature Preformance Horses, and one other. I had a friend pick them up so I am going to get them from her on Saturday. I'm excited to start reading and get the real training underway


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Dec 9, 2010)

I echo what the others have said about going back and doing your groundwork- then you lay the foundation for many years of safe driving, and you build trust in each other.

That being said, he is a cutie and looks like you guys will have a blast in the future. Welcome to the forum





Angie


----------



## Tenltraining (Dec 17, 2010)

Majorclementine,

Sounds like you have a very calm mini to work with. I agree you may want to go back now and start him slow, with lots of bitting and ground driving. I have an article on just the basics of training a horse to drive on my website you may want to look at and perhaps it would help you. Its step by step system we have used for years and have had a lot of success with it. Just take go a step at a time, if your having trouble, go back a step until your horse feel comfortable and is used to everything then proceed a little further. Take care and wishing you luck with your little guy.


----------

